# Fuel pump problem? Electrionics?



## jawagas (Aug 14, 2005)

Hello my name is Joe, I'm the proud owner of a 1973 240z. Recently my car has been having some issues that seem like it is starving for fuel. The car bucks and the rpms become spuratic. I bought a new fuel filter, checked the pressure on the mechanical fuel pump and it reads at about 3 pounds, I changed the coil, put new point in the distriburator and still it does this strange bucking and hesitation. Pulling out the choke seems to help, so I don't know if it is a problem with the fuel system or with electronics.

Any help, suggestions, or similar experiences would be VERY helpful. Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah sounds liek you are running lean. I dunno what the factory pressure on that pump would be, but 3 psi seems a bit low. 4-7 psi is about right for a carb with a mechinical pump.


----------

